# Jay Cutler at Costco



## Uthinkso (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sure many have seen this, but I just saw it the other day and decided to make a thread of it for those that haven't seen it. Damn that guy is a huuuuge bitch.

Not to mention I need to look for these orange roughy fillets in bags at Costco next time I'm there 

Video Jay Cutler at the grocery store - jay, cutler, bodybuilding, olympia, muscles - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Excellent video..


----------



## Arnold (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't believe I just watched that.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> I can't believe I just watched that.



You're fired.


By the way.. .jay must be going broke...


And up next, Jay on the toilet...


----------



## kinkery (Apr 11, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You're fired.
> 
> 
> By the way.. .jay must be going broke...
> ...


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 11, 2007)

Prince said:


> I can't believe I just watched that.




You watched it and loved it!!


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*yup*



Uthinkso said:


> I'm sure many have seen this, but I just saw it the other day and decided to make a thread of it for those that haven't seen it. Damn that guy is a huuuuge bitch.
> 
> Not to mention I need to look for these orange roughy fillets in bags at Costco next time I'm there
> 
> Video Jay Cutler at the grocery store - jay, cutler, bodybuilding, olympia, muscles - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


him and Kerry train at my gym. nice people


----------



## Uthinkso (Apr 18, 2007)

femalemuscle said:


> him and Kerry train at my gym. nice people



Ok for the newbie (ie:ME) who is Kerry? What gym do they train at?


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

*lol*



Uthinkso said:


> Ok for the newbie (ie:ME) who is Kerry? What gym do they train at?



sorry. Just thought ppl knew. Kerry is his wife. He married and is still married to his high school swetheart. Jay lives in vegas (as do i) and trains at golds here. Usually the one on west sahara


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice video. the dude is really big. wow.


----------

